# Was macht ihr mit euren Handys?



## Floletni (16. August 2011)

Für eine Präsentation würde ich gerne herraus finden, für was die Nutzer  ihr Handy gebrauchen. Es sind hier zwar nicht viele "normale" Menschen  unterwegs, aber für die Schule sollte es reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehrfachantworten sind möglich! Wer noch Ideen hat für weitere Einsatzbereiche kann sie gerne nennen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. August 2011)

Telefonieren und SMS-Mehr brauch ich nicht!


----------



## ghostadmin (16. August 2011)

Telefonieren und so ca zwei oder drei mal im Jahr ne SMS schreiben.

Alle anderen Dinge die du aufgeschrieben hast, hat mein Handy nicht mal, außer nen Kalender, aber da ist mir die analoge Variante lieber.


----------



## Hyper1on (16. August 2011)

Telefonieren, SMS schreiben, im Web surfen, Mails lesen und schreiben und wenn unbedingt noetig auch mal nen PC per Remote fernsteuern.


----------



## Ahab (16. August 2011)

Mein Phone dient hauptsächlich als Musikplayer. Außerdem Telefon, SMS, Mail, Internet. Außerdem nutze ich den Kalender und ein kleines Organizertool.


----------



## Stahli (16. August 2011)

telefonieren, SMS schreiben, surfen, mail lesen und schreiben, ab und zu Musik hören, bei langeweile ohne meinen Laptop spielen, Bilder/Videos machen, Kalender/ Organizer, Wecker uvm.


----------



## python7960 (16. August 2011)

Telefonieren, sms, mail, surfen Fotos,videos, apps testen, übertakten, Spielen,
Ganz wichtig pcgh Forum app, vorbildlich sollen mall andere Foren kopieren ) mein Telefon ersezt mir teilweise pc. Heutzutage ein handy=multimedialer gerät.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (16. August 2011)

Ich hab ein altes Sony, nur zum Tel. zu mehr brauch ich kein Handy ...


----------



## Axel_Foly (16. August 2011)

telen, sms, kalender, mp3 player, navi, Fotos machen, und hier und da im internet surfen, aber das geht bei meinem teil noch nicht so toll wie auf den neuen smartphones.


----------



## IconX (16. August 2011)

[X] Weitwurf.


----------



## Hagrid (17. August 2011)

[X] Mobile Telefonie, SMS, MP3 - Player, Fotos schießen, Spiele spielen (Android - Apps sind 'ne feine Sache ), Internet (es gibt ja eine PCGHX - Applikation )und E - Mails checken, Organizer (gut, okay, als Schüler hat man nicht sooo viele Termine ) , ...


----------



## Superwip (18. August 2011)

Eigentlich alles außer Videotelefonie (mein Handy kanns, mein Prepaid Tarif nicht bzw. nicht leistbar) und Video/Foto Kamera (ich versuche sie möglichst nicht zu verwenden und habe meist eine ordentliche Kompaktkamera dabei)

Bei "Sonstiges" kommt bei mir im Wesentlichen die Verwendung als externer Datenträger und Videoplayer dazu, auch den Radio nutze ich oft



> gut, okay, als Schüler hat man nicht sooo viele Termine


 
Gehörst du auch zu denen, für die die der Schulbeginn kein klar definierter "Termin" ist?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. August 2011)

Telefonieren, gelegendlich mal SMS, Kalender und Fotos. In seltenen Fällen auch mal Handy - Weitwurf, habe gerade ein Samsung 800 irgendwas als Kandidaten gewonnen


----------



## Vaykir (22. August 2011)

telefonieren und sms schreiben.
für alles andere taugt das S5230 nicht...


----------



## Stefan84 (22. August 2011)

[X] Alles mögliche, am wenigsten aber telefonieren  Meistens Internet, Apps ausprobieren (und sich drüber ärgern das viele Müll sind und deswegen wieder deinstallieren), SMS, Musik hören usw...


----------



## guna7 (22. August 2011)

telefonieren, SMS, Foto


----------



## Jimini (22. August 2011)

Alles bis auf Videotelefonie und Musikwiedergabe, darüber hinaus nutze ich mein Handy als SSH- und MPD-Client (Fileserver ist an die Stereoanlage angeschlossen und wird dann von der Couch aus mit dem Handy oder Notebook bedient).

MfG Jimini


----------



## Iceananas (23. August 2011)

Eigentlich alles. Wenn schon denn schon


----------



## Hansaplast (23. August 2011)

Mein erstes und einziges Handy habe ich vor zwölf Jahren zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen.
Seit dem liegt es unter dem Reserverad meines Zweitwagens.

Privat jederzeit für jeden erreichbar zu sein, wäre mein Albtraum.


----------



## Jimini (24. August 2011)

Hansaplast schrieb:


> Privat jederzeit für jeden erreichbar zu sein, wäre mein Albtraum.


 
Wer was von mir will, kann mich via Telefon / Handy / Mail / IRC / Jabber / ICQ / MSN / Facebook / Google+ erreichen. Nur ob ich antworte, entscheide ich jedes Mal selbst.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Lan_Party (24. August 2011)

Alles außer Videotelefonie und SMS schreiben. Kalender bzw. Organizer...neee.


----------



## pibels94 (24. August 2011)

alles, viel praktischer als erstmal den pc hochzufahren und und und 

smartphones sind super


----------

